# My new SW99 compact - a *good* picture



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

SW99c 9mm


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice gun 

How do U shoot it with the flat floor plate? I had to get another pinky extension for my Compact P99 because I just couldn't do well with the flat floorplate.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

It's all in the grip. My teacher in this regard is a certified trainer who maintains that it's the second and third fingers which provide the significant grip, *regardless* of the length of the pistol grip. That's how I learned to shoot, and it works.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good looking gun there Kansas. You got a good teacher there to as he told you right.


----------



## The Hound (Nov 25, 2006)

Congrats!

Nice pistol.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

kansas_plainsman said:


> It's all in the grip. My teacher in this regard is a certified trainer who maintains that it's the second and third fingers which provide the significant grip, *regardless* of the length of the pistol grip. That's how I learned to shoot, and it works.


Well, I can shoot my Keltec 32 fine with some fingers hanging down - because it is so thin. But on a fatter pistol, I need the extended grip...


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

On re-reading my response I see that it could be interpreted as dismissive - it wasn't meant that way. I was just saying that I got lucky in running into a teacher who taught me how to handle short-grip pistols early on. I know many who prefer the grip extension, and there's no harm in that. When I had a G26 I added grip extensions to my mags - partly in search of accuracy I found illusive with that little pistol, partly because I liked the way they looked on that gun.

As to the SW99 - I think the flat bottom *looks* cool-er on that gun.

And, in the spirit of full disclosure, I am no match shooter even with my full-sized PT1911 or my HK USPc. But inside 10 yards (defensive range) I'm confident I can punch appropriate holes, with or without grip extensions. For the time being, good enough for me.


----------



## oppie (Nov 27, 2006)

Much of an opportunity to shoot it yet? I'd like to hear what you think. I've been looking at comparable Taurus (pt-111), Bersa Thunder 9 and a CZ. I'm looking sub $400 which limits my selection, of course.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I shot my compact P99 yesterday - which is essentially the same gun that he has in the photo (the S&W is the clone of the Walther). 

Mine was dirty from a year of carry, and I disassembled the striker in the slide last week. So, I shot it yesterday to make sure I put it together right 

Its my fav compact pistol


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice looking little pistol. 

I've never had a problem shooting the Glock 26 and 27 w/out the pinky extension. I tend to agree the second and third fingers are where the grip tension is. Even rapid fire strings can be pulled off, though a rest for the pink might help things there a bit. 

How does the SW99 stack up to the Walther? Is it worth the buy? Shipwreck seems to like the SW99 and the P99?

How does the compact stack up to a mini-Glock? Are they any better of a pocket pistol? If so, that might be a buy for me.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Spenser said:


> Nice looking little pistol.
> 
> I've never had a problem shooting the Glock 26 and 27 w/out the pinky extension. I tend to agree the second and third fingers are where the grip tension is. Even rapid fire strings can be pulled off, though a rest for the pink might help things there a bit.
> 
> ...


I carried a Glock 26 for 8 years. Never found it that accurate for me due to the Glock trigger. In 2005 when I discovered that the P99 came with a tennifer coating (the SW99 has a melonite finish - which is almost the same as tennifer).

Now, I always prefer guns w/ 4" barrels for the longer site radius. But, for a compact, the P99c A/S is the most accurate gun in that size that I have ever shot.

I do have a SW99, and I almost got a SW99 compact last year, actually. The shop was eventally able to order the Walther, though.

I took my fullsize SW99 out to the range yesterday. Great gun


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

oppie said:


> Much of an opportunity to shoot it yet? I'd like to hear what you think. I've been looking at comparable Taurus (pt-111), Bersa Thunder 9 and a CZ. I'm looking sub $400 which limits my selection, of course.


It may be that I've been shooting .40s and .45s lately, but the SW99c in 9mm was a happy non-event when I went out shooting a few days ago. Accurate, low recoil, quick back to target. Beautiful gun.

Now I've got a problem - I have *three* favorite carry pieces. Gotta sort this out....


----------

